# XV - Corsair 570X project by MetallicAcid



## MetallicAcid (Feb 5, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Corsair Crystal 570XIntel Core i7 5820KGigabyte Designare X99Gigabyte GTX1070 G1 GamingCorsair Vengeance LED White 32GB 4x8GBCorsair HX1200Corsair Commander MiniCorsair HD120 LED fans x6Custom water cooling by Bitspower

*Mods:*
Mounted radiator and fans in new postitionModded motherboard panel for unique cable routingModded dust filters so that view inside of chassis in not obstructedPainted motherboardPainted RAMPainted custom aluminium partsFabricated custom GPU shroudFabricated custom PSU shroud piece and ned-capFabricated custom cable cover for backside of chassisVertically mounted the GPUSleeved PSU cables

Hey guys! Welcome and thank you for checking out my project called XV featuring a Corsair Crystal 570X. This project was built for the 570X competition that Corsair are holding, where they have asked 10 modders from all around the world to design and mod the 570X. The name XV  comes from the number of custom modded PCs that I have built over the last 4 years.


----------



## msamelis (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, the Great Pyramid of Giza, the Hanging Gardens of Babylon, the Statue of Zeus at Athens, the Temple of Artemis at Ephesus, the Mausoleum at Halicarnassus, the Colossus of Rhodes, the Lighthouse of Alexandria and now the XV - Corsair Project of MetallicAcid.


----------



## Blacksm1le (Feb 20, 2017)

I voted 5/10 because:

I do not like the rigid tube configuration


----------



## ICYtheDragon (May 10, 2017)

Can I commission you to do some pipework on my machine that I am finishing up ? where are you located brother ?


----------



## MetallicAcid (May 20, 2017)

ICYtheDragon said:


> Can I commission you to do some pipework on my machine that I am finishing up ? where are you located brother ?


Hey man! I usually do not do comissioned work for private people because of time constraints.. But if you are located in Sweden or somewhere close-by then we might be able to work something out.

/J


----------

